# Rumor: Knicks May Ship One Of Their Big Men To The Cavs



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

It's been on the rumor wire that the Knicks may send one of their big men over to the Cavs for possibly Wally Z. Nothing has been discussed as to _which_ big man the Knicks will likely attempt to ship, but it's probably Zach or Curry. I wouldn't mind Sean Williams in the deal, but of course all of this is speculation and nothing has been been reported as to what type of deal, _if any_ was offered to the Cavs.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

My money's on Randolph. The Cavs don't need another center, and I'm under the impression that the Knicks want to keep David Lee.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Sean Williams is a NET, is he not?*

You must be talking about a three-way?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I would bank on Curry as well.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Sean Williams is a NET, is he not?*



alphaorange said:


> You must be talking about a three-way?


Yep the rumor I read also includes sending Nate Robinson to the Nets.


----------



## Shamrock32 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Sean Williams is a NET, is he not?*



USSKittyHawk said:


> Yep the rumor I read also includes sending Nate Robinson to the Nets.


If that's the case, then I could easily see a sign-and-trade involving Delonte West (to New York) being included in a deal like this.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

The Cavs would only be interested in Zach. They have no 4 that has any offensive skills. They could play Z and AV and then Zach and Ben. I assume they would expect LeBron to keep Zach focused like MJ did with Rodman. 

The Cavs have enough expiring contracts to make the deal work. The Knicks should jump at it if the Cavs want to deal.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Agree...*

Plus it makes no sense to send out Curry and keep Zach and that horrendous contract. Got to be Zach.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

the knicks really dont have a center if they deal Eddy( James is no longer a viable option)...they have a bunch of 4's of varying degrees of effectiveness.

it only makes sense to deal zach.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

My guess is that is about Zach Randolph.

Zach for Ben Wallace?

If it was about David Lee, the only deal I could see working is a Jeffries/Lee/Malik Rose for Ben Wallace and Lance Allred (who would be waived after the trade). Then they could trade Zach to Indiana for Murphy and Tinsley.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

If this trade involves David Lee then Walsh should just hand over the Knicks to me right now.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://mvn.com/nba-cavaliers/2008/08/18/report-cavs-talking-to-knicks-about-a-big-man/



> Doing a sign-and-trade involving Delonte West is a possibility, especially since West could be a good fit in the fast-paced offense of new head coach Mike D’Antoni. New York just signed Chris Duhon to a multi-year deal, but West could be a good fit as a shooting guard alongside Duhon. It also offers the Knicks the opportunity to rid themselves of the Stephon Marbury era and start two young guards whose best days could be ahead of them.
> 
> Although Ferry is reluctant to give West “Daniel Gibson money” (five years, $21 million), West might get that in New York in a sign-and-trade. West’s status as a “Base Year Player” would also reduce the value of his outgoing salary in sign-and-trades, possibly just enough to do a trade with New York centering around Varejao and Lee.
> 
> ...


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Just one guys speculation*

Nothing of any real substance in the article. They are mixing and matching different reports to put together a "likely" trade scenario. What they are proposing sucks for us. I have a great deal of trouble believing Lee and JJ for West and varejo. One-sided , IMO.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Ship out Curry. Just do it. I don't care who is coming back, there can't be any worse players.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

Dean the Master said:


> Ship out Curry. Just do it. I don't care who is coming back, there can't be any worse players.


If the Knicks can do that, do you think the fans of the next team Curry plays for will be as optimistic as the Bulls and Knicks fans were ? And will they end up as pissed off at him as the Bulls and Knicks fans are ?


----------

